# Tape Tool



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey all,
I found a new tool to set the edge of blue tape.
A plastic guitar/banjo finger pick.
I did 3 rolls of 2080 on oak trim today.
Works great.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

As a banjo picker I have to ask,,,,,,,,, did you mean a thumb-pick or a finger-pick??


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

About taping, and painters do a lot, a product from a small company had a neat one. It was a tape dispenser, one with slots for fitting thru your pants belt. It had the typical tape holder hub, but with a small extended arm and a serrated tape cut off blade. I totally dug this little tool that showed up at my paint stores for a time. Guess what killed it. The little arm that extended out to hold the tape cut off serrated blade was made of an inflexible plastic. So...when I sat down for a break, the cut off arm part snapped and broke. I emailed them and said what a great product this was and told him of my woes about the brittle plastic used. They acknowledged that and said they were going to re-formulate the plastic on the cut off arm to be less brittle and prone to snapping. I guess that costs a lot a money, because they never got the "improved" taper to market. 

Anyways, it was a neat taper product, one I've not seen since.

Yes, I know about the tape wheels on the top of 3M maskers. I don't want to haul that around while taping, all the time. That's a drag.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Contractor Jeff said:


> About taping, and painters do a lot, a product from a small company had a neat one. It was a tape dispenser, one with slots for fitting thru your pants belt. It had the typical tape holder hub, but with a small extended arm and a serrated tape cut off blade. I totally dug this little tool that showed up at my paint stores for a time. Guess what killed it. The little arm that extended out to hold the tape cut off serrated blade was made of an inflexible plastic. So...when I sat down for a break, the cut off arm part snapped and broke. I emailed them and said what a great product this was and told him of my woes about the brittle plastic used. They acknowledged that and said they were going to re-formulate the plastic on the cut off arm to be less brittle and prone to snapping. I guess that costs a lot a money, because they never got the "improved" taper to market.
> 
> Anyways, it was a neat taper product, one I've not seen since.
> 
> Yes, I know about the tape wheels on the top of 3M maskers. I don't want to haul that around while taping, all the time. That's a drag.


I use the 3M TA-20 more as a tape dispenser than I do for laying tape. Its just like having a scotch tape roll on a bigger scale. So much faster pulling strips off for laying masking paper or whatever. Would be great if it had belt hook rather than throwing the thing between your knees.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> As a banjo picker I have to ask,,,,,,,,, did you mean a thumb-pick or a finger-pick??


Hey Capt,
After further playing with the picks I think the thumb pick would work even better.
I also use a bungy cord thru my belt loops to hold the tape.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I been using a vel-co strap made by husky , from hd I think ?
With a mountain climbers clip attached to it . Works great!
It can hold 2 inch and 1 inch at the same time if need be .
Saves alot of time , cuz wearing tape around your wrist sucks!
I can send a picture of the set up , if anybody's interested?
.


----------

